# Five Element Palm Qigong Seminar - Albany NY



## Xue Sheng (Jul 22, 2018)

*Five Element Palm Qigong Seminar*

*Taught by Professor Tianjua Liu, O.M.D. of Beijing University of Traditional Chinese Medicine*
Saturday, September 29, 2018. Time: 9:00am – 12:00pm & 2:00pm – 5:00pm
Sunday, September 30, 2018. Time: 9:00am – 12:00pm & 2:00pm – 5:00pm

*Schedule:
Saturday:* Preparatory Posture and all 5 elements of Five Element Palm Qigong will be taught
*Sunday:* Closing form applications and clinical application will be taught
Schedule subject to change based on student needs

*Location:*
YW Acupuncture
2 Pine West Plaza 
Washington Avenue Extension 
Albany, NY 12205
Phone: (518) 690-2008

Webpage: Home — Yarong Wang OMD
*Cost: *One day: $ 180, Two days: $ 310
*Early Bird Special:* If registering before September 01, 2018 a free DVD of the form will be included





*Professor Tianjua Liu, O.M.D.*

Dr. Liu is the professor and director of the Qigong research laboratory at Beijing University of Traditional Chinese Medicine where he has taught Qigong for more than 20 years. He is also the secretary general of the National Qigong Education and Study Association as well as the China Academic Society of Medical Qigong, and first government approved academic mentor for Ph.D. candidates in the field of Medical Qigong in China. He is also the Editor-In-Chief of Qigong Study in Traditional Chinese Medicine. The only official Qigong text used in Chinese TCM schools, while visiting more than 20 countries for academic exchanges of Medical Qigong

*Five Elements Palm (五行掌)*

According to legend, Five Elements Palm was a health and therapeutic practice developed in the Wutai Mountains. The clinical application of the form started in the 1950s and has proven to be effective in disease prevention and treatment. Based on the principles of the Five Elements in Traditional Chinese Medicine, the five sections of the form are designed to address the five internal organs and their corresponding channels, and are therefore well-suited to diagnosis and treatment. In addition, the five sections can be coordinated with the Six Syllable Formula to produce better therapeutic results. Hence Five Elements Palm has been recognized as a representative and typical Medical Qigong form.

*Additional information can be found at:* YW Acupuncture
For questions please send e-mails to YWACUP@yahoo.com
*Send Payments by check to:* YW Acupuncture, 2 Pine West Plaza, Washington Avenue Extension 
Albany, NY 12205
*Credit Card payments:*  Please call (518) 690-2008 Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri: 9:00am – 6:00pm
Saturday: 9:00am – 2:00pm

Book Available from Amazon:
*Book: Chinese Medical Qigong by Tianjun Liu and Xiao Mei Qiang*


----------

